# Med or Caribbean - which is cheaper



## kitrob (Feb 25, 2014)

My wife and I and another couple are keen to charter a bareboat yacht in the Med looking at Palermo, Sicily. however I began to get a sense that the Med as a charter destination was more expensive than the Caribbean. Can any of you out there who have chartered in both please advise your thoughts on which of the two is the less expensive.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Med is insanely expensive. End of story.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

zedboy said:


> Med is insanely expensive. End of story.


Not everywhere. Cyclades, Dodecanese and Turkey are not expensive at least compared with the rest of the Med. Sometimes about half the price.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Italy and parts of France are insanely expensive. 

Also be aware that if you like to sail the med has a justifiable reputation of either having too little wind or too much.

The trades are reliable in the Carib.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

TQA said:


> ....
> 
> Also be aware that if you like to sail the med has a justifiable reputation of either having too little wind or too much.
> 
> The trades are reliable in the Carib.


If you go to the Cyclades or Dodecanese in the summer you will have almost everyday between 4 and 7 Beaufort. It would be great for some, too much for others. The wind blows almost allways in the same direction.

On Ionian Greece is not expensive also, specially on the Peloponese. There the winds are weaker 3 to 5 Beaufort and will come most of the time only after midday but they are pretty regular on direction too.

Some like to have winds to sail all day. Some prefer to have a windless night and morning and sail only on the afternoon. You have for all the tastes depending on the regions.

I agree that Italy, France and Balearic Spain are very expensive. Croatia is less (you have to pay about 20/25 euros for a buoy on most places) but more expensive than Greece or Turkey.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

The Med may appear expensive for someone travelling from USA. For someone based in Europe the Caribbean costs twice as much considering the air fair alone. As far as the charter fee is concerned and comparing sailing in high season (July - August in the Med and February - April in the Caribbean) Greece and Turkey are up to 30% cheaper!


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

TQA said:


> Italy and parts of France are insanely expensive.
> 
> Also be aware that if you like to sail the med has a justifiable reputation of either having too little wind or too much.
> 
> The trades are reliable in the Carib.


I don't know I chartered in the BVI one year I had calms for a week

Dave

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

TQA said:


> Italy and parts of France are insanely expensive.
> 
> Also be aware that if you like to sail the med has a justifiable reputation of either having too little wind or too much.
> 
> The trades are reliable in the Carib.


France can be a very low cost country if you stop eating and drinking like a tourist. I had a 8 m boat there two years ago in nice. I was paying 8-12 euros for a night in the cote D'Azure marinas . Of course it climbed up when you went over 8m

Spain is quite reasonable as as many parts of Italy.

I found by comparison Croatia to be crazy expensive as everyone is out to charge tourists for everything.

I mean when you can sit in a little bistro in Cannes and have lunch and a glass of wine for €12 euros, that's cheap. I mean Micky D is dearer

Dave

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

